# Need to Rehome shepard puppy CL,Ohio(Zanesville



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Found this, this evening,on Columbus,Oh,CL
Moving March first, am not allowed to take my puppy. "Logan" 

Logan is app. 8 months old. He's a german shepard puppy. Well tempered, and loves people. I have an 11 year old daughter and he is great with her. Loves to take walks and enjoys playing ball. For faster replies please call my cell phone at 740 252 7586 ask for Nicole. 

http://columbus.craigslist.org/pet/1037334968.html


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

I e-mailed them for pics. Boy, many around us & would love to help/save them ALL.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

hope it was ok to post this one too.Pups are hard to come by around here,or so it seemed to me.It took my weeks to find one for my father-in-law.( Jan.2009)


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey Jen, let me know if you get any reponse from her..


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: WBorrelliHey Jen, let me know if you get any reponse from her..


Nothing yet..........


----------

